# A little snake from Sandersville



## Jeff1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

The middle child was down at deer camp with papa this week. Saw this one coming out from under the lawn mower after papa had walked around it several times and had just gotten settled in the seat...needless to say, papa didn't stay settled for long. 2nd one this big in the past year. That's the 7 year old nephew holding it.


----------



## leo (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a big-un


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Nugefan (Jun 27, 2012)

thats a monsta canebrake


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2012)

Big un.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 27, 2012)

Woah!  Healthy specimen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

Dinner...


----------



## cornpile (Jun 27, 2012)

tHAT THING GIVES ME THE HEEBIE gEEBIES


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dinner...



I like that you forgot the hat band great shot glad no one got bit by that one it will mess up your day


----------



## quinn (Jun 27, 2012)

Biggun for sure!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2012)

Gosh, I hate to see kids even near them things. Even if the snake is dead, he is still very dangerous.


----------



## carver (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Wolf'n (Jun 27, 2012)

Hat band!  That one's big enough to cover the back of a leather jacket.  And, there is enough for a couple of good meals.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 28, 2012)

leg shaker for sure!!!! but it would be some good eats.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep, grown one!


----------

